# Suggest me wireless ADSL2+ wifi router



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

Hi folks my 4 years old wireless router just got dead and I don't want to use crappy bsnl modem.  I am planning to buy something that has  wireless router with modem support. 

So, suggest me some good wireless wireless ADSL2+ router within 2.5K.
P.S- I have BSNL Broadband connection.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 14, 2012)

D-Link 2750U for about 2.2k.. best option as a ADSL2+ wireless router


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> D-Link 2750U for about 2.2k.. best option as a ADSL2+ wireless router



Thanks. So what the model to get n150 or n300?

Bump+++++


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 14, 2012)

the one i mentioned is 300Mbps one.


----------



## salkis (May 15, 2012)

can you please suggest a higher end Adsl2+ wifi router modem, around 8000 to 15,000 which has more coverage- 2-3 floors
preferably with USB disk support 
thank you


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 16, 2012)

i am familiar with 2 model only 
1. Cisco Linksys X3000 N
2. Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit 
But you need to check their review on internet..


----------



## digit.sh (May 16, 2012)

@Tenida,
Have been using D-link 2730U for last 5 months or so. Its good. Its n150. Price 1900/-

D-link and TP-link are the only good makers that are affordable. Cisco is the best but too costly.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> @Tenida,
> Have been using D-link 2730U for last 5 months or so. Its good. Its n150. Price 1900/-
> 
> D-link and TP-link are the only good makers that are affordable. Cisco is the best but too costly.



Thanks bro. 
I am going for D-Link 2730U N300
Buy D-Link Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-port Ethernet Router with USB (DSL-2750U) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 22, 2012)

hi could you please share some of your experience of Dlink 2750u router you purchased;
or any issues you are facing..?


----------

